# Alice ate some gum!



## BEAUKEZRA (Nov 3, 2007)

I just got home from work and went upstairs to my bedroom and I found a pack of gum on the floor half eaten (obviously by a bunny):shock:. Alice is the only one who sneaks into our room so I know it was her. How worried should I be? I just put a huge pile of hay in front of her and she started eating it. I don't know what else to do besides wait to see what her poops look like.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Nov 3, 2007)

Well I finished yelling at my husband for not watching her and she seems to be fine right now. They always have a full hay rack in their room but now there are mounds and mounds. I keep putting mounds of hay in front of her LOL. Alice is so sneaky. I once found her eating a styrofoam(spelling?) cup. I'm going to bed now so I'll check on her in the morning.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep, you got the idea, keep her eating hay. That'll push it through. Or help to anyway. Just make sure she's drinking a bunch of water as well.

Darn bunny:biggrin2:. They can be very sneaky:shock:.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 3, 2007)

You just can't trust those buns alone, can you.... Silly wabbit, gum is for people!

She should be able to pass it, keep the hay coming. I'd beconcerned about her eatting the foil wrappers too.

Let us know how she is.....


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 3, 2007)

:shock:What a silly bunny! Ah, you know how easily distracted the lovely husbands can get...:foreheadsmack:Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 3, 2007)

Awwww, silly little girl. Tells us how it goes.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 3, 2007)

Does she have minty fresh breath now? 

Bunnies = Imps


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Nov 3, 2007)

Well she seems to be fine. She's eating and pooping. At least it was sugarless gum .


----------



## petkeeper (Nov 3, 2007)

I would think she would be fine...but if you were really concerned...couldn't you give her a little hairball meds...or pumpkin to push things through? Apparantly Alice was feeling left out of halloween and helped herself to gum!! lol

Just a thought.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't think you're supposed to ever give a rabbit hairball medicines.


----------



## Haley (Nov 4, 2007)

I think she should be fine is shes eating lots of hay and pooping. Julia (Iluvmybuns) had this happen a few months ago when Ozzy got into the garbage can and ate some gum.

Bunnies usually dont swallow things whole- they nibble- so its likely it would be in small pieces and thus a lot easier to digest.

I would just keep the hay coming and monitor her poops. She should be ok


----------

